# great prank



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

good idea if you want to commit suicide!!!!!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: That's worth a try.


----------



## Hj-225 (May 19, 2008)

hohoho that was funny - but oh my god it could so lead to.... [smiley=argue.gif]

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: do you think the guy is still alive


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Instant geisha :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol: Brilliant


----------

